# i have a question about egg shaing



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

i am 28 yrs old my housband is 39 yrs old i have been fine in the past about geting BFP but i am fixing to do egg sharing when i save up the money  i am a little worryed about my fsh and my eggs i like to thank i a  little bet of a health person but i had my tubal tide along time ago but in the last 4 mos my monthly has ben going more and more late like now i am going on 6 days late and same months i can be as late as 2 weeks late i am a little worryed about that i was fine about my month tell like i said about 4 month ago i was just wandering do you thank i can still do egg sharing that just about the only thing worng with me is my monthlys i just cant never tell when i am going to start do you thank it well miss up my fsh and my eggs one more thing i know that i need to gain more to if your about 17.8 in your bmi do you thank that is good or do you thank that would not be good on going on egg sharing i know that you need to be at a samething so you do gain to much way to mcuh is that right thank you for helping me i am just so worryed that i wont get to egg shar and i really wont to


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

  Requirements at my clinic were just.. Non smoker.. FSH under 10 BMI under 30. You can always go see your GP and see if he will do all the tests you need prior to your initial appointment with a clinic (which is what i did) As my clinic charged upfront for them so I thought i'd save the hassle and just took the results with me.

I think (don't quote me) that if your cycle is not regular and your results are fine that some clinic put you on the pill so they can control your cycle.

Nicole.x


----------



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

thank you i well see what my doc can do i just hope that he can do my test for me he did tell me that he thoght i was to yeang to have the fsh test but i talk to the egg sharing nures and she told me that i still have to have it done but thank you just hope and praying that everthing is ok with me


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I just went to my GP and explained I needed all the test's done he done everything inc HIV and CF etc You might need your FSH tested again depending on when you had it done as I think my clinic required them to of been within 2-3 months (can't reall remember)

Wishing you lots of luck, Egg Sharing is a wondering thing for you to do.  

Here are a list of tests if you don't already have them I just took these requirements to my GP 

Be aged 21-35

Have a normal FSH level (below 10 IU/l)

Have normal blood screens for HIV, Hepatitis B&C, Syphilis, Cystic Fibrosis and chromosome studies ( i didn't have the Syphilis test my clinic didn't ask me to)

Have no family history of inheritable disorders 

Have a Body Mass Index (BMI) of <30.


----------



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

wow i wish that mine did that here is a list of what they sent to me 
fsh
lh
oestradiol 
antimallerian hormone amlt taken at the working
proiactin 
hiv
hep b
hep b core
hepc
rubella
tsh
sickle cell
thalassae mia
tay sach if reg
cmv
blood group and rhesns factor
cystic fibrosis 
chrom osomal analysis
tpha

and they said that all of mine test are free but its my housband that we have to pay for its going to cost us 137£ and his is 
hiv
hep b 
hep b core
hep c
chlamydia urine
and we have to pay for him to have is spem chacked if he is ok and its going to cost us 60£ we do have to pay 200£ for samething i dont reammber what it was for samething that has to do with egg sharing but she said that everone has to pay that money

so i took it to my doc the other day and this is what he is going to test for 
u$e
bone profile
liver profile
thyorld function
blood count
vitamin b12
folate

sorry so long


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Blooming heck.. All i had was those i listed above My DP had to have tests too but just the normal HIV/ Hep test which again our GP kindly done for us saving us £140 but then our clinic still made us pay for his as it was part of his 'package' for his sperm retreival   But at least we didn't have to wait for them to come back.


----------



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

see my gp said that he would so my housband but when i called them about that they said that only wont to do it because they chack with the ivf only and my gp does not do it we are going to have to came up with about 400£ for all of it the only reson i am going to this one its the closese one to me i hope that they are good i would really hate to pay for all of that and then nother works we are going to nuffiedl health working hospital where did you go


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

My treatment was at the Midland Fertility Clinic in Alridge (west mids) The care side of my treatment was awful and a bad experience for me.. But i did get a BFP first time on a FET cycle. Other women who have treatment there love it but for me it wasn't so great. I know standard IVF at MFS is FREE and includes drugs ICSI is £1250 more and initial consultation was £190 i think. I think it's mad how every clinic charge different amounts.. Like Bourne Hall for example ICSI is also free but you pay for extra like going to 5 day Blasts.. It's such a crazy thing.


----------



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

you no what i dont undersand is that they say that egg sharing is free but if you thank about it really is not but i know that they are really looking for people to do egg sharing but they have so mean things that you have to go there before they let you in i know that same woman cant do egg sharing ever if they wont to thats one of the things i am worryed about not really my blood test or anything well maybe same just no the hiv and hep test but same of the other one the only thing i can see is that they rist of the test is about how good is your fertility is that the only thing i can thank of i like to thank i well be ok with me just being 28 but i guess you can never no i just hope that everthing is ok


----------

